# What do I do with this silinoed wire (picture)



## Johnsonty131 (10 mo ago)

My whole system is messed up as in they manually turn on if I go to box in yard and turn it. Other than that my control panel will say error check zone. This zone I have had off since I don't have enough colored wires for all my zones and I don't necessarily need this one but will this throw off my other zones? This silinoid wire is not hooked up to anything


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

If you have a spare wire in the box, you can change it out for the one not working without issue.


----------

